

Don Knuth proposes new word: 'to ture' = 'to use the internet' - vxyz
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/news.html

======
tdoggette
Knuth's suggested pronunciation is kind of awkward. I'd suggest using it like
it's a homophone for "tour".

------
dragonbonheur
What happened to "web surfing"?

~~~
tdoggette
What if you're on IRC or Usenet instead?

